# Solved: Blue Screen Error 0x00000116



## SonoInc

System Information:
Intel Core 2 Duo CPU T7500 @ 2.20GHz
4.00 GB or RAM
64-bit Windows 7 Professional
NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GS 512MB

Over the past 6 months (I know I waited too long) I've been having my display driver fail on me every time my display would shut off and I would move the mouse to bring it back, it would safely recover. It has not really been an issue for me until yesterday. Yesterday, I was playing an online game, and my display driver stopped, it recovered after about a minute. I restarted the game, and same thing happened, recovery after a minute. On the third game restart I got the Blue Screen Error. Here's all the info within windows:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.48
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	116
BCP1:	FFFFFA80063044E0
BCP2:	FFFFF8801000DCF8
BCP3:	0000000000000000
BCP4:	0000000000000002
OS Version:	6_1_7600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\082310-28938-01.dmp
C:\Users\Michael\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-70730-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt

STOP: 0x00000116 (OxFFFFFA80063044Eo, 0xFFFFF8801000DCF8, 0x000000000000000, 0

nvlddmkm.sys - Address FFFFF8801000DCF8 base at FFFFF8800FEF4000, datestamp 4c37918e

I've done some googling on this error, and thus have updated the drivers for my card, which did not fix it, I still get the display drive to stop and sometimes will get the BSOD.

I ran a system check through cmd.exe and got some repairs, I have attached the txt files in two parts b/c they exceeded file limit.

So, I was wondering if there was any software fix for this, or if I'll have to get a new video card (cringe) or maybe just buying one of the cooling platforms for my laptop?

Thanks for your time.

Sincerely,
Mike


----------



## Jonathan_King

Stop error 0x116 is a card error, like you already know.

I advice reading this article on it: http://www.sevenforums.com/crash-lo...op-0x116-video_tdr_error-troubleshooting.html

Could you borrow a card from a neighbor, friend or rob one from another computer?


----------



## SonoInc

Thanks for the link, I'll give those a try.

Unfortunately there are no extra vid cards laying around for my laptop  So I'll be contacting HP customer support to lead me in the right direction to purchase a new one. 

Unless purchasing one of those cooling platforms would suffice you think? For now I have removed the back casing covering the RAM and WiFi card to try and get more cool air in there, however HP's casing design is particularly challenged leaving the Video Card somewhere under a non removable casing door like for the RAM and wifi card.


----------



## SonoInc

Update:

I shut down my computer to go clean my room / pack for school and when I came back to boot up it hung on a blank black screen. It did nothing for 5 mins that I let it sit there. I rebooted again, was able to get to the welcome screen, it froze, hung for 5 mins then I rebooted again. It hung on the same black screen as first attempt for 20 mins. Restarted again and it booted up... I'm posting from it now. Clearly something greater is wrong than just this display issue... otherwise I don't think it would have hung on the black screen like that.

I'm about to do a full re-format to see if that fixes any of the issues. Or would you not recommend this?

What do I do!??! lol


----------



## Jonathan_King

Before purchasing any cooling stuff, I advise checking your temps with Speedfan:

http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php


----------



## SonoInc

here are the temperature results while running a chkdsk and playing a MMORPG and playing a video

GUP: 69C
HD0: 57C
HD1: 44C
Temp1: 78C
Core 0: 75C
Core1: 74C


----------



## Jonathan_King

They do seem high. Last thing before you purchase a cooling pad, try blowing the dust out of the vents with a can of compressed air.


----------



## SonoInc

I do not have any  however my temperatures are getting hotter, and I'm surprised the video card hasn't failed again. I think taking off the one panel actually helped the laptop stay cooler... But I'm expecting a fail soon lol

Also, I have my laptop propped up about 2.5 - 3 inches off the ground to try and prevent the heat, b/c I've noticed for a while that it has always gotten REALLY hot


----------



## SonoInc

So it hasn't crashed since I posted that, and I was playing a 720p video while running the MMO for over 30 mins and temp stayed around those values I stated above... Could it have been just extremely hot to cause the hang up on the blank black screen prior to booting up?


----------



## SonoInc

Just after i made that post i shut down the computer. Came back 2 hrs later and turned it on. Started up a movie that played for 30 mins then had the display fail, But recovered. (the display failed with all temps below 60C - i checked them after it recovered) Then about a minute or less after it recovered the computer just restarted and hung at the blank black screen, except this time i noticed the screen is actually pulsating very slightly. So i shut it off and rebooted - same screen. I repeated those steps for a total of six times before i just gave up and shut it off to go to bed. However, on the third time i noticed that the hd light is solid for about 3 seconds after it boots up. The light goes out for 3 seconds and then flashes 4 times. Off 3 seconds then flashes. Over and over. Then it sarts to violently flash. All this and the fact that my usb keyboard lights up leads me to believe it is starting up. I just can't see it bc the video card is failed... 

What can i do to prove this?


----------



## Jonathan_King

Try this video card test: http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/100356-video-card-stress-test-furmark.html


----------



## SonoInc

I see nothing on the screen though. How would i be able to run it?


----------



## SonoInc

So it raNdomly booted up again. Its attempting repairs on startup repair atm. So after it boots normally ill run that diagnistic.


----------



## Jonathan_King

After reading the thread more carefully, I have to agree with you. You should probably get your laptop into the local PC shop to get the video card replaced.


----------



## SonoInc

lol ok yeah there was some error with the startup repair, it wasn't able to automatically repair it... I was gonna post it but I suppose now I just need to replace the vid card. So I ran that benchmark... got to 79C... and averaged 5 FPS... that's so bad haha, I'm just gonna buy a desktop... Forget laptops.

Well, thank you VERY much for all your help. It is greatly appreciated!!

Sincerely,
Mike


----------



## Jonathan_King

No problem, glad I could help.


----------

